# Boer goat milk



## Catahoula (May 6, 2012)

Does anyone here drink Boer goat milk? Does it taste different than Nubian milk? If you have tried both, which do you prefer? How much milk can you get from a boer nanny on average? I already want more goats...than the two boer wethers we are getting in a week.  I have GAS.  DH said if we get more animals, it would be nice if they could contribute...ie...milk or eggs...guess no more wethers.  I would love to have a boer doe if her milk is just as good as nubian's (which is what I have read here).  ??   Thanks.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (May 6, 2012)

Well, the one we milk the most is the Boer/Nubian cross, and her milk is delicious. BUT we have milked a couple of our full Boers too, cause they had so much milk, and it tastes just as good as the Nubian cross, but then maybe we don't know what good is, since she isn't full Nubian! All I know is, the kids love the milk, if it's really cold.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 7, 2012)

*I've *heard* that you can milk and drink any goats milk, though they will vary from breed to breed to a certain extent, but that it is the AMOUNT that will vary based on breed. I've noticed that feed and if a buck around WILL affect the taste of the milk. Hope this helps!*


----------



## mydakota (May 7, 2012)

I milk a Boer/Nubi cross that is 3/4 Boer and her milk is wonderful.  I don't think you will have any problems with the quality of the milk at all.  What you might run in to is low production.  Some Boer does milk really well.  Others only have enough to keep their kids alive. They are not bred specifically for high production--so that end of it is more of a crap shoot than in a doe bred for dairy.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 7, 2012)

I milked a Boer goat in the past and it was very sweet milk. Go milk away and enjoy.


----------



## Catahoula (May 7, 2012)

Great. Not that I am in the market for another goat right now (still waiting for our wethers)...I will not rule out boers even though they are not your traditional milkers.  We can't drink that much milk anyway and don't know if I want to get into making cheese or soap either.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 7, 2012)

Then Boers would probably be a good choice. They have a shorter lactation and don't give milk like the dairy breeds do.


----------



## Catahoula (May 7, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Then Boers would probably be a good choice. They have a shorter lactation and don't give milk like the dairy breeds do.


...and most of all...it will give me an excuse to get another boer...doe this time...AND if DH complaints about not enough milk...we could get a nubian or bred the doe to a nubian and hopefully get a cross doeling with more milk.    Conspiracy in making...


----------

